# Osprey Raptor 14 Review



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm going to be reviewing the Osprey Raptor 14. I'm sure this has been done before, but someone might take some things from this not in others. I was originally trying to decide between this and the CamelBak MULE; I'm really glad I went with the Raptor, I'll highlight a few things below.

**One note: I think this might be an older version, maybe a 2015 model or something. Compared to photo on the website, the design is a tiny bit different. I got it off of Amazon, so who knows. Doesn't look like much has changed functionally though.

Here's the overall view:


It's a nice looking pack. I like the black and grey, it's nice and compact, and high quality materials are used throughout. Some of the strap excess is tied to the taught section of the strap, and the zipper pulls are a perfect size IMO. I'm not a fan of the designs on the waist strap, I'm not really sure what they are to be honest, maybe wing bones? It would have looked cleaner without them. But there's plenty of storage and all sorts of things going on, let's pull it apart and dive a bit deeper.

Here's the overall with everything unzipped:



Lots going on here. I'm going to start from the bottom of the pack, we'll get a bit more specific.

Here's a lower tool compartment:



It has two zippered mesh compartments. The upper one is all open, the lower one is stitched in the center, creating two pockets. In the center, there are two elastic straps, maybe for a mini-pump, suspension pump, or whatever you've got that may be cylindrical. At the bottom of this photo, and the one above, you can see there's a flap, this goes over the top of this as it's rolled up, creating a barrier between the mesh pockets and whatever it touches. As some tools may be greasy or dirty, this is a nice touch that you don't see all too often.
Flanking that pouch is the waist strap. You can see it in the next two photos:





Nice little zippered pouches on each side. Continuing the mesh/lightweight theme, the body-side of these are mesh. Really useful for something you'd like readily accessible. It just barely fits my iPhone 6 when it's laying flat, but not sure it would when it's on me and curved. Would be great for keys, maybe to throw your gloves in or something like that. Extra storage is always welcome right? The strap are real nice and solid, good buckles, and I love that they have the clasp attaching the excess to the taught side, so it's not flapping around in the wind.

Moving up, there's a top-opening pouch that's buckled on the top. Here it is:



It's hard to see in the photo, but at the bottom there is a mesh area. On the front of this there is a loop that you might be able to attach a light or whatever you want to. Not sure I get the mesh piece, but it's not going to hurt anything.

Right behind that, there's a zippered compartment, and this is my only complaint about the pack. More pictures!



Nice compartmented pocket, but they're not easy to use. It's a side-open pocket, with top-open dividers. I don't know what they were thinking. It's difficult to get your fingers in there, can't put anything long in there because you won't be able to get it in or out, I just don't get it. This is the one thing I would change about the pack.

Now, both of those are on the front/inside of the front piece, which is buckled and strapped on and moves forward for more storage. Photo:



Pretty good area, expandable pretty far. Not much to say here. At the top you can see that plastic piece, Osprey says it's for carrying a helmet. Not sure how that will be in practice, but looks like it will definitely hold a helmet, just not sure how securely.

As you can see, the plastic helmet-holder is on the front of another pocket. I think you know the drill by now:



Not super deep, but it's more than large enough for a couple phones, and is made of a non-scratch material for sunglasses. That's on the front side of the following pocket:



It goes all the way to the bottom of the pack. It has the mesh pocket there and two smaller ones flanking it on each side. This is lined in the back with a semi-rigid material, to protect it a bit from the hydro reservoir.

I really love the design of the reservoir pocket. The zipper for it goes all the way up and over the shoulder pocket, where the drinking tube goes. A lot of packs have a series of loops or something you need to slide the tube through, but this one you just zip and unzip. Love it. Here it is opened and closed:





Inside the hydro pocket, removing the reservoir, it's that orange lining again. I'm hoping it's waterproof, sure feels like it could be. Feels like a rain fly of a tent, similar to that material, but thinner. Finely woven polyester or something like that. And here again, both sides have semi-rigid backing. Some good protection for the reservoir. Here's that:



Speaking of the reservoir, here she is:





The most prominent feature is the handle on the front. Love that! The CamelBak pouches just kinda flop around and can be difficult to fill and handle, but this handle makes it so easy. Pouch material is good and thick, and the back is very rigid, which gives it tons of protection and stability. Really well designed reservoir. The drinking tube is fine, it's tube, not really much to say there. I really liked the quick-disconnect of the old CamelBaks, you could disconnect the whole tube and dry it out. I'm sure I could just pull this one off, but this would be something beneficial. In their defense, the new CamelBaks don't have that anymore either, so not sure if there was something bad about them. The mouth piece seems good, instead of the open/close lever that the CamelBaks have, you turn the entire mouthpiece to a 90* angle to the tube. When it's at 0* or 180*, it's closed. You can see it here:



You may not have noticed, but that's a magnet on the end of the tube, and there's another one on the buckle of the chest strap. Helps keep it in position, and is awesome. I always used small carabiners on my old packs to hold the mouthpiece so it didn't swing around, so this is a very welcome addition.

Phew, alright, almost done. On to possibly the most important area for some, the back. Now, I haven't taken this out into the field yet, probably tomorrow morning, but it seems pretty well ventilated. Of course, we're following the mesh/lightweight theme here. The pads are actually formed the way your back is, slightly curved. They have slots cut in them, are soft, and I hope they're made of some material that doesn't absorb sweat. There are channels running between the pads, should allow for decent ventilation. The shoulder straps are a mesh and material combination, and not sure if you can see in the photo or not, but they are real breathable, can see right through them in parts. Here's the photo:



One last thing, the warranty. The warranty is awesome! They call it the "All Mighty Guarantee", and here's what they say about it on the website:

"Osprey will repair any damage or defect for any reason free of charge - whether it was purchased in 1974 or yesterday. If we are unable to perform a functional repair on your pack, we will happily replace it. We proudly stand behind this guarantee, so much so that it bears the signature of company founder and head designer, Mike Pfotenhauer."

Now, there are a couple things that aren't covered, things like color or delamination (which could be a pack-ruiner after some time), so head to their site to check out the full details: Osprey: All Mighty Guarantee - Osprey Packs Official Site

Alright, that's all I've got for now. I'll try to remember to follow up to this later on, after I get some field time with it.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice review and I have the same pack....but the updated 2016 version. The new version is pretty much the same except Osprey seems to have out-sourced their bladder production to a different supplier. You probably wouldn't like it as much since the handle is gone now. They went to a bladder where the entire top open and you close it by sliding a plastic clip vice across the entire top. It's great for getting ice in there but a PITA for etc most part. I sue my older bladder from my older Raptor 10 pack.

One other thing to mention that I may have missed if you mentioned it is Osprey warranties their stuff FOREVER. If any seem or zipper ever rips, send it in and they will fix it for free or send you a new pack.


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

gckless said:


> I'm going to be reviewing the Osprey Raptor 14. I'm sure this has been done before, but someone might take some things from this not in others. I was originally trying to decide between this and the CamelBak MULE; I'm really glad I went with the Raptor, I'll highlight a few things below.
> 
> **One note: I think this might be an older version, maybe a 2015 model or something. Compared to photo on the website, the design is a tiny bit different. I got it off of Amazon, so who knows. Doesn't look like much has changed functionally though...


Nice review. In late May I got a Raptor 14 as a replacement via the ALL MIGHTY GUARANTEE. My original was a Raptor 18, which they had stopped making. I was a little disappointed that they chose not to repair my 18, I really liked that pack.

There was a delay getting me my pack, because they were waiting on a new batch. The shipment was coming straight from their fabrication plant. So mine is for sure the current version. I just took a picture of it on my dirty kitchen floor. The graphics are different:










However the configuration seems to be pretty much the same as the pack you reviewed. And it's quite different than the configuration of the Raptor 18 that I think I got in 2011. As I mentioned, I was disappointed that I was going to have my volume downgraded, but I don't think that there's an effective downgrade because the space there is was configured very smartly.

Anyhoo, mainly wanted to show you a picture of a 2016 Raptor 14, and thanks for your review!


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

k2rider1964 said:


> Nice review and I have the same pack....but the updated 2016 version. The new version is pretty much the same except Osprey seems to have out-sourced their bladder production to a different supplier. You probably wouldn't like it as much since the handle is gone now. They went to a bladder where the entire top open and you close it by sliding a plastic clip vice across the entire top. It's great for getting ice in there but a PITA for etc most part. I sue my older bladder from my older Raptor 10 pack.
> 
> One other thing to mention that I may have missed if you mentioned it is Osprey warranties their stuff FOREVER. If any seem or zipper ever rips, send it in and they will fix it for free or send you a new pack.





TomP said:


> Nice review. In late May I got a Raptor 14 as a replacement via the ALL MIGHTY GUARANTEE. My original was a Raptor 18, which they had stopped making. I was a little disappointed that they chose not to repair my 18, I really liked that pack.
> 
> There was a delay getting me my pack, because they were waiting on a new batch. The shipment was coming straight from their fabrication plant. So mine is for sure the current version. I just took a picture of it on my dirty kitchen floor. The graphics are different:
> 
> ...


Ah yes, quite possibly the best part, the guarantee! Thanks to both of you for reminding me, I'll update the OP. There is some stuff they don't cover, I linked to the site.

Sucks to hear about the bladder, I really really like this bladder. Also thanks for confirming I did get an older version, guess it actually worked out better for me in the end.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Very thorough review 

I have a Raptor 14 and my hubby has the Raven 14 ... we are happy with our backpacks


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Raptor14 that replaced my last one. I posted in here actually that mine tore badly cause I had my trail tools stuffed in the pocket hanging out and it got caught on a tree and was trash. Osprey contacted me to send it in to see about fixing it. Sent it in and a few weeks later I received and brand new pack!


In the meantime I had grabbed a Viper9 pack. I ride that one majority of the time since its a bit less storage for close to home stuff. Last sunday I went OTB, trashed my shoulder and the pack took a bunch of the hit. Besides for a sticky spot on the one zipper you cant even tell. I absolutely love my Osprey stuff!


Thanks for the heads up on the new style bladder, the old ones are awesome. I'll have to dig one up for a spare!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice pack (I have one) and good review.

The new Camelbak LR Skyline totally smokes the Raptor, and other Camels, based on feel. I hated wearing get packs, but the LR carries the weight in a way where it's barely noticeable. It causes way less sweaty back as well.

Camelbak Skyline 10 LR Hydration Pack - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

gckless said:


> ...Sucks to hear about the bladder, I really really like this bladder. Also thanks for confirming I did get an older version, guess it actually worked out better for me in the end.


The old style bladder may be nice, but I have to say I'm pretty pleased with the one in my new pack. I actually like the sliding clip style. Caps can be a PITA, as was true with the Camelbak bladder I've been using since my original Osprey bladder (circa 2011) sh~t the bed. It was hard to back out the cap, and the seal/gasket was getting flaky so I had to mess with it to keep it from leaking. And plastic taste was totally persistent, even after years (pretty sure it was just the hose that bled plastic taste). My new bladder is almost taste free now after a whole summer of rinsing.

Back when I got my prior pack, the bladders were being made by Nalgene. Somebody makes them for Osprey always. I doubt they have their own rubber/plastic fabrication plant. Whether they contract out the build to a name-brand producer like Nalgene or a no-name fabricator who builds out designs, it's very unlikely that Osprey makes them. Design yes. Production, doubtful.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

The plastic clip for holding your helmet actually works great. I've had my Bell Super and IXS trail both on it. I actually just leave them together unless I'm riding. Works very well and is pretty simple.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

dirtrider76 said:


> I have a Raptor14 that replaced my last one. I posted in here actually that mine tore badly cause I had my trail tools stuffed in the pocket hanging out and it got caught on a tree and was trash. Osprey contacted me to send it in to see about fixing it. Sent it in and a few weeks later I received and brand new pack!
> 
> In the meantime I had grabbed a Viper9 pack. I ride that one majority of the time since its a bit less storage for close to home stuff. Last sunday I went OTB, trashed my shoulder and the pack took a bunch of the hit. Besides for a sticky spot on the one zipper you cant even tell. I absolutely love my Osprey stuff!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the new style bladder, the old ones are awesome. I'll have to dig one up for a spare!


Awesome to hear about the replacement. You should send in the Viper 



Miker J said:


> Nice pack (I have one) and good review.
> 
> The new Camelbak LR Skyline totally smokes the Raptor, and other Camels, based on feel. I hated wearing get packs, but the LR carries the weight in a way where it's barely noticeable. It causes way less sweaty back as well.
> 
> Camelbak Skyline 10 LR Hydration Pack - Review - Pinkbike


I don't know about the less sweaty back, I actually sweat down low lol. I try to keep my packs up high simply for that reason, and mostly why I purposely avoided that pack. I'm not at the level of riding where the location of the weight matters that much either. It does look comfy though, and has a good amount of storage.



TomP said:


> The old style bladder may be nice, but I have to say I'm pretty pleased with the one in my new pack. I actually like the sliding clip style. Caps can be a PITA, as was true with the Camelbak bladder I've been using since my original Osprey bladder (circa 2011) sh~t the bed. It was hard to back out the cap, and the seal/gasket was getting flaky so I had to mess with it to keep it from leaking. And plastic taste was totally persistent, even after years (pretty sure it was just the hose that bled plastic taste). My new bladder is almost taste free now after a whole summer of rinsing.
> 
> Back when I got my prior pack, the bladders were being made by Nalgene. Somebody makes them for Osprey always. I doubt they have their own rubber/plastic fabrication plant. Whether they contract out the build to a name-brand producer like Nalgene or a no-name fabricator who builds out designs, it's very unlikely that Osprey makes them. Design yes. Production, doubtful.


I haven't noticed plastic taste, but one thing I don't like about the cap style is drying. It's difficult to dry, you have to find something to shove in there to keep it open. I'm thinking I need to grab a wiffle ball and see if it fits in there to hold it open. Does the newer style dry out better?



dirtrider76 said:


> The plastic clip for holding your helmet actually works great. I've had my Bell Super and IXS trail both on it. I actually just leave them together unless I'm riding. Works very well and is pretty simple.


I did try it, and you're right, it does work pretty well. Didn't fall out at all when I had it on there.


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

gckless said:


> I haven't noticed plastic taste, but one thing I don't like about the cap style is drying. It's difficult to dry, you have to find something to shove in there to keep it open. I'm thinking I need to grab a wiffle ball and see if it fits in there to hold it open. Does the newer style dry out better?


Years ago I had a special spreader/dryer/hanger that Camelbak sold. Kind of like this one, but configured a little different.









It's probably still in my ex-wife's house somewhere. I don't really dry mine. I just leave water in it, and when I fill it I rinse first. I have left them dormant for a while and dribbled in a little bleach. But if I did want a dryer/hanger again, I'd go with this sort of hack:









With the fold-open top like my bladder I'd probably just set it upside down on a coke bottle or something.



gckless said:


> I did try it (Lid Lock), and you're right, it does work pretty well. Didn't fall out at all when I had it on there.


Don't recall ever using one for a helmet, but I've used the Lid Lock for other things. It's handy.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a cleaning kit like that, I only use it to dry my bladder though for long periods I don't ride. I only put water in my pack so besides for the mouth piece there isn't really much to clean.

FWIW I take the mouth piece off like once a month and clean it. If you let it go even with just water it gets black residue inside it. If it gets bad you can see it through the clear part of the bite valve but often times its only on the red button in the middle. The valve simply pulls apart.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Can somebody please point on the detailed list of all differences between old and new versions of Osprey Raptor 14?
Thank you.

as far as I understood, on of the differences is hydration pack.
the old one - https://static.bike24.com/i/p/3/7/171173_02_c.jpg
and the new one here in this thread's photos.
right?


----------



## Finf (Oct 1, 2016)

If I understand correctly, the main difference is the bladder but I could be wrong. 

I ended up going for this pack after talking to one of the local guys. I had a little of the smaller no pocket, no frills packs from CamelBak. He raved about how much he loved his pack and I ended up getting one because I needed more water storage. Can't say that I regret buying this one at all .


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice review. I tried out both the Raptor 14 and the CamelBak Mule N.V. and reviewed them back in October of last year.

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hy...rey-raptor-14-vs-camelbak-mule-nv-990978.html

One year later, I'm still a big fan of the Osprey. It's a great pack and the "All Mighty Guarantee" is a no-brainer.


----------

